# New Resi 400amp service



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just a heads up, you shouldn't be sizing anything out of the 90* column, unless you derated


----------



## Jedgar (Sep 24, 2015)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Just a heads up, you shouldn't be sizing anything out of the 90* column, unless you derated


Ok, my bad. So 600 MCM out of 75* column on table 2 (3 or less copper conductors in a raceway) then?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

600 Kcmil... do you know how big that conductor is? Very big, and difficult to work with too. 

You may consider using 2/0 copper (or 4/0 aluminum) in parallel for 400 amp, dwelling service. 

310.15 allows the reduction in conductor size.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Use a 400 amp (320 actually) meter base. Set a 200 amp panel on each side of the meter base. Nipple into each one with 4/0 Aluminum. The bases have 2 lugs for all the connections.

I asked the same question here the first time I put one up. :thumbsup:


----------

